# my fish is sick



## BettaLVR488 (Jan 30, 2008)

My betta is sick and has white dots all over it its beautiful long red fins are falling off!!!!!!!!! he is very inactive and hangs out at the top can someone tell me whats wrong?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?! :fish: :?: :-( :!:


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I would say ich and tail rot.
It would help if you fill this out 
Tank Size: (the size of the tank in which the problems are occurring)

Water Parameters: (Ph, Ammonia, nitrates, temperature, etc..)

Water Changes: (how often you do water changes and how much of an exchange)

Feeding: (How often the inhabitants of the tank are fed)

Fish in the tank: (the fish which inhabit your tank)

Infected fish: (the diseased fish)

Symptoms of the infected fish: (what appears to be wrong with the fish, both internal and external, which includes behavior)

Time the Symptoms occurred: ( a few minutes, hours, days, etc. ago)

Age of the fish: (how long you have had the infected fish)

Tank History: (history of past diseases that have occurred in the tank [in about the last few weeks to couple of months])

Medications in Use: ([if any] the medications that are being used in the tank, which includes, tabs, liquids, foods, etc.)


----------

